# Angels, Sethites, or Human Despots: Who Are the "Sons of God" in Genesis 6?



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you every wondered, "Who are the "Sons of God" in Genesis 6:1-4?" I attempt to address and answer this question in the latest RBS Tabletalk post:

*Angels, Sethites, or Human Despots: Who Are the "Sons of God" in Genesis 6?*


----------



## ReformedChristian (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr Gonzales you might find this article useful by Dr Michael Hesier on this issue: http://www.michaelsheiser.com/nephilim.pdf


----------

